# 3rd Annual Putnam Co 4-H Indoor Tournament



## Big John (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone I wanted to let you know about this.
The PDF will have all the info so fill it out and mail it in. Lines always fill up fast. Hope to see you there.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 13, 2012)

what is best of class???  and why is it twice as much????


----------



## Big John (Dec 15, 2012)

The Best Of Class is a $$$ Class that you can shoot your 27s arrows in. That is where the bigboys play... You have to pay to play with the big boys LOL


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 15, 2012)

as much as i love shooting my 27's, i'm going to let the big dogs hunt...i'm going to stay on the porch


----------



## MI360 (Dec 15, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> as much as i love shooting my 27's, i'm going to let the big dogs hunt...i'm going to stay on the porch



Oh come on Oldgeez! The porch is for old - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## hound dog (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm there. 11:30 line for me.


----------



## DanielHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Ill try to be there


----------



## Big John (Dec 18, 2012)

nice!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 20, 2012)

*Specialist*

Write me down..11:30 on the line.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 20, 2012)

squirrel man, if you show up at an indoor shoot, i think i'll have a coronary arrest


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 21, 2012)

Squirrel is getting ready!


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 21, 2012)

as ethan edwards said in "the searchers", that'll be the day, lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 22, 2012)

*Specialist*

Geez.I had my heart skip a beat..The Jeff Ferrell come in Ace today and started shooting a 2013 Pro Comp Hoyt l was playing with told Steve he wanted one and he was coming back..His money will spend just like the rest that's all l got to say about that..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 22, 2012)

*shoot*

Got to change to 4:00 shooting time CBG is on the same day.


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 22, 2012)

Bottomline.. Sounds like a plan


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 22, 2012)

that mustang is going to be making tracks, if you're going to do both in one day.  it'll take a really early start at cbg every time i see jeff ferril my heart skips a beat, it's so rare.  he came out once last year, and i tried to get him to go shoot; but he had his son with him.  i would go into full cardiac arrest is billy bo was to show up.  now i hear, our old buddy jim cristler has been spotted over at the alc shooting old blue.  next thing you know, ole keith howell is gonna come out of mothballs..and we can get the ole milner group back together..........not, lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 23, 2012)

*Specialist*

Well there is plenty of room in the back for them all..Ole Blue might need fresh paint job if it comes near that Specialist..Now if l offended anyone come get some and that's all l got to say about that..Have a nice day.


----------



## Big John (Dec 26, 2012)

4pm you shotting the best of class? hope everyone get to come out and support the great youth archers here in putnam co


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 26, 2012)

i'll be shooting with the squirrel man, but in the senior class...let the big dogs eat...see ya there, big john


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 26, 2012)

*shoot*

I don't care what class I've only shot two indoor shoots in my life but me and Butch shot a practice round and shot a 300 19x only to be beat down by Butch with 29Xs!! Geez lm not there yet..Everybody can't look the same for 20 years..lol..


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 26, 2012)

you shot a 300 vegas round...the target with 3 spots...gold in the middle..not a 5 spot????  if you can shoot that good, you need to go to vegas and win some money.  if the 3d man can shoot 29 of those little biddy x's, he's my odds on favorite in vegas.  i don't think reo wilde can shoot 29x's with consistancy.  you guys are great.  i can hardly wait to see both of you in action over at the REAL shoot.  oh, you can only use those big diameter arrows in the best of class, remember.  with scores like that, you shouldn't have any problems, lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Goldtip*

I can't use my ultralites?? Other than that all l have is 22s..


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 27, 2012)

22's are fine..they meet the size requirements...they're actually 1/64" smaller than the max....see ya there


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Dec 28, 2012)

*Big boy class.*

You got any body else in the big boy class besides Michael Cain? I want more money than that.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 28, 2012)

the squirrel is gonna smoke in the big boys class...he's shooting 300's


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 29, 2012)

*shoot*

Well Geez me and the 3d man just got done with round 2. I had 300 26x and Butch with 300 28x so I'm reeling him in at the real shoot l will be fireing the GT 22s and for M Cain don't let that pressure bust no pipes..lol.. That's about all your going to take from me.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 29, 2012)

man, where have you guys been all these years???  that is some heavy duty shooting.  mc will be shooting his big arrows, but i still don't think you guys got anything to worry about...unless mi360 shows up, lol!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 29, 2012)

*shoot*

Oh yea mi360 can get it done maybe..He might not be the first to go down but he can always be the next..lol..


----------



## Big John (Jan 2, 2013)

ok Have you mailed your forms in??? the 4th on the postmart will work.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 2, 2013)

do i need to send the form in or can i just tell you 4 o clock line here??  how formal do you require???  i can scan and e mail the form today???


----------



## Big John (Jan 2, 2013)

Scan An Email to Georgiaarchery@gmail.com but bring  it with you!!!


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 3, 2013)

*4 H Shoot*

So X Cutters will be fine


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.goldtip.com/productdetail.aspx?ptid=13..x cutters are technically too big for a strict fita shoot...they're .380" in diameter...the biggest diameter is 23/64" or .359".  gold tip series 22's are ok  or a 23 series aluminum.  big john might let you shoot 'em, but fita shoots are a different breed, lol


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2013)

shoot the best of class and arrows don't matter!!! if not 22s or 23s


----------



## Big John (Jan 7, 2013)

ok Guys whos going to man up and shoot in the best of class?
PS 4pm line is almost full. 2pm is FULL. So come on out at for the 9am or 11:30 line...


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 8, 2013)

squirrel is in the best of class!!   i'm skert!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol..I won't be an issue Geez..My first in 10 years shooting3d set up just good practice.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 10, 2013)

shootin 300's, you and butch will be 1 and 2  no problem....bump it for the estrada


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 10, 2013)

I need a 4pm for Best of Class


----------



## Big John (Jan 11, 2013)

The 4pm line is full!!! So is tonight,& 2pm. 9am is your best bet. 11:30 only has a few open. If you come and someone does not show we will put you in the line.


----------



## GA HOYT (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll be there for the 4oclock line.  Been popin out 25x games like theirs no tomarrow


----------

